# Woman Fatally Mauled While Bathing Dog



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A woman who died after being mauled by her dog was trying to give it a bath when it attacked, police said.

*CORAL SPRINGS, Fla. -- *A woman who died after being mauled by her dog was trying to give it a bath when it attacked, police said.

Shawna Willey, 30, died Friday. Her daughter apparently witnessed the attack by the 120-pound Presa Canario and alerted a neighbor who called authorities, Coral Springs Police spokesman Rich Nicorvo said.

It was not clear what made the dog attack, Nicorvo said.

When police arrived at the house, the officers saw the dog standing over the woman's body in the backyard near the swimming pool.

The dog made aggressive movements toward officers when they entered the yard, so they shot and killed it.

A coroner will determine Willey's official cause of death.

Willey was cited in Hillsborough County several years ago for having dangerous dogs, according to court records.

In 2001 a San Francisco woman was fatally mauled by two 100-pound-plus Presa Canarios outside her apartment.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.
_


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

HOLY SMOKES !!!! I didn't know what these things were until I "googled" them. Thing looks mean.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

whoaaa ......... he looks mean


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I think those are the breed that killed a woman in Cal. a couple of years ago. She was just trying to get into her apartment...anyone remember that?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> I think those are the breed that killed a woman in Cal. a couple of years ago. She was just trying to get into her apartment...anyone remember that?


Yep - exactly the same breed. That case was really whacked, too.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Note to self: NEVER get a Presa Canario :shock:

Here's another pic:







*Description​*​*The Canary Dog has a powerful, square head that is nearly as wide as it is long. The muzzle is broad. The chest is deep and broad. The rump is slightly raised. This breed has thick skin, dense bones and powerful muscles and a massive head with a large jaw. The ears are usually cropped. Colors include fawn and various brindles, white markings are sometimes seen.**Temperament*​*The Canary Dog requires a very dominant owner who understand the alpha nature in canines. No member of the family can be uncomfortable around the dog. Canaries make outstanding guard dogs. Just their appearance is a deterrent not to mention their ability to confront any intruder. In the wrong hands this dog can be dangerous, but with the right owner it can make a nice, devoted companion. This is not a breed for first time dog owners.*


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

It appears that the people who posted those two pictures forgot to include the dogs' necks. 

Could you kindly re-post those pictures with the dogs' necks. All we can see is a head and shoulders/chest.


Thanks,
The Peanut Gallery


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

WTF????????????










The new police K9???? lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sniper said:


> HOLY SMOKES !!!! I didn't know what these things were until I "googled" them. Thing looks mean.


He must be very popular with the ladies...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Uh,... Nice Dog.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

RPD931 said:


> Uh,... Nice Dog.


Pimp Doggy?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Andy, could you spare the bandwidth? 

Whatever that women did to provoke the dog, she will not do it again. At least the SPCA will not have to file charges against her for messing with the dog.:twisted: 

Seriously though, I think one of those dogs could give an pit bull a run for it's money!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah sorry, shouldnt have hit the quote button.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> Seriously though, I think one of those dogs could give an pit bull a run for it's money!


I think that dog would toss a pit bull around like a rag doll.


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

These dogs are what you put into them. Responsible breeding and structured, diciplined training will produce a well mannered and mentally sound dog no matter what the breed.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

The breed is originally from the Canary Islands in the 1700s, notably Tenerife and Gran Canaria. Its exact ancestry is unknown, but enthusiasts believe that the Perro de Bardino Majorero, an established farm dog from the Canary Islands, was crossed with the Mastiff and Old-Style Bulldog brought from Europe to the Islands by visitors and colonists, creating the foundation for the modern Presa Canario. A number of Spanish breeds such as the Perro de Ganado Majorero, Presa Español, and Alano Español may have contributed to the development of the Presa Canario.
Presa type guard and catch dogs are mentioned in historical documents of the 16th and 17th centuries. It is believed that the Perro de Presa Canario was created during the 18th century for the purpose of dog fighting, a tradition the English settlers transplanted along with their of Mastiff and Bulldog breeds. Canary Islanders consider these fights "honor fights" and not the sole purpose of the animal. They were used as guard dogs, and less often as farm dogs. Presa type dogs were referred to as the "perro de la tierra" or "dog of the land."
Like many fighting dogs, the breed became nearly extinct after dog fighting was outlawed in the 1940s, but the breed was revived in the 1970s with the help of several crosses by various breeders. This period is generally known as the reconstruction of the breed, with atypical specimens becoming less common.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Mix of these two. Ah, true love is blind...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

mdaz75 said:


> These dogs are what you put into them. Responsible breeding and structured, diciplined training will produce a well mannered and mentally sound dog no matter what the breed.


You are 100% right. There are no bad dogs...only irresponsible or evil people.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> I think that dog would toss a pit bull around like a rag doll.


I concur.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

My wife says; "Aw... look at em, he's got the cutest "scrunch" face...
I was like ya, scrunch his face and hence forth we'll be calling you "lefty".


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

uuuuhhhh....ya!


----------

